# IVF Stimms cause Insomnia



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi

Since starting stimms I find Im just having a few hours sleep a night.

Has anyone else had these side effects?

Would be grateful for any feedback,

Thanks Debbie


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Deb - sorry I don't have any answers for you but very pleased to hear that you are cycling again.

lots of love
B x


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Deb,

I started my stimms 2 weeks ago and I to am not getting much sleep!! This is our 3rd cycle and I have never experienced this before.

I am knackered and in a bad mood(dont know if its tiredness or mood swings!!)  All I can say is that my poor DH is suffering !!  

JUst wanted to say youre not alone, clinic said it is a side effect that you can experience!

Good luck with your treatment.
Love Leanne xx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi deb

Im on day 4 of stimming.I find I am so tired I feel I could drop off anytime,but when I get to bed I just cant sleep and I feel jetlagged the next day.  .I suppose it doesnt help needing a wee every five minutes os of all the fluids you need to drink.  . 
anyway good luck with your treatment hun,sorry i cant help with the sleep.drives you nuts doesnt it  .

lots of love and luck
jane
xxxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Deb
I am so pleased you asked this because i thought it was just me being "me" and reading too much into the drugs!
I am noly on day 2 and yesterday evening a wave of complete turedness swept over me but as soon as i went to bed i was so restless and ended up watching TV until well paast midnight.(may not sound late to you but my norm is "eyes closed shut and snoring" by 10pm!)  Exhausted this evening too.  Glad i am not alone!
Good Luck everyone
Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

It didn't affect me that way,but wanted to say good luck Deb xxx


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Leanne, Jane,Amanda - thanks so so much for all your responses - had my usual little sleep for an hour and now Im fresh as a daisy and ready to start my day. Best of luck for your cycles .     and Im feeling less anxious about this insominia.

Male ICSI girls - lovely surprise to see posts from you - B and Struthie - thanks.  I have needed time to get back on my feet after miscarriage etc... Please send love to Claudine, Fin, Nat, Lizi, Sweet Caroline, Emma, Lolly, Mookie -I think we were some of the first 'male icsi' girls.... hi and love to  to others I have left off too. 

Debs x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well good luck Deb,you could always join the girls on the male icsi thread if it helps,I'm still there and no longer doing icsi.
Are you cycling at the chiltern again?

Take care xxx


----------



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

Deb

Great to see you posting again and wishing you lots and lots of luck with your cycle. Sending you much      for a positive outcome.

Mookie
xxx


----------

